# Drum Synthesis



## dreamawake (May 12, 2020)

I've been looking for a VST that can do drum synthesis and came across FXPansion's Tremor. It's been discontinued but still for sale.

Has anyone used it and/or like it? Or is there something different or still being developed/maintained that I missed?

Would love some suggestions.

Thanks,
Dreamawake


----------



## KallumS (May 12, 2020)

UVI Falcon can do drum synthesis


----------



## Dietz (May 12, 2020)

My long-time favourite instrument in that respect: Sonic Charge's "MicroTonic" 

I use it all the time - even if it's just for testing other plug-ins.


----------



## Dietz (May 12, 2020)

PS to the OP: If you happen to have NI's Reaktor you might already own any tool you'll ever need for drum synthesis. 8-)


----------



## TGV (May 12, 2020)

There's even a microtonic clone for Reaktor in the user library, possibly more than one, because some Reaktor users are prolific.


----------



## karelpsota (May 12, 2020)

I synthesize a lot of drums because it's cheaper than recording and it offers more control.

A few things to know:

Most drum synthesizers are just regular synths with presets and limited knobs so that it sounds like "percussion" at all time.

You're paying for the *user-friendly* aspect (as opposed to some unique drum technology). Which is totally fine.

Listening to the demos of the products listed in this thread. You can definitely achieve those sounds with most modern synths (Serum, Phaseplant, Zebra, FM8). It takes a bit more work, but it's more rewarding when you understand it from the core. It also allows for more advanced/realistic drums.

A good place to start is to look into the presets of your current synths, you'll find stock drum patches. Once your reverse engineer: kick, tom, snare, clap, hat, clav, cowbell, and shaker... you're basically an expert in drum synthesis


----------



## sostenuto (May 12, 2020)

karelpsota said:


> I synthesize a lot of drums because it's cheaper than recording and it offers more control.
> 
> A few things to know:
> 
> ...



Just barely scratching surface with this. Initial inspiration has been ~2018 vintage Pluginguru libs, with Laurent Veronnez (Airwave) . His work using Omnisphere for endless drum creation is impressive. 
Surely, many other talents doing similar, cool drum synthesis work.


----------



## Wally Garten (May 12, 2020)

If you like very organic-sounding drum sounds, I can heartily recommend AAS Chromaphone 2, a physical modeling synth that has a lot of tools for modeling drums (skin head, tube-shaped body, etc.) and tuned percussion (bars and so on), too. AAS's website currently lists it for $199, but it's almost always available somewhere for $99.

For more synthetic sounds, I hear great things about MicroTonic -- I'm actually planning to get it soon.


----------



## dreamawake (May 13, 2020)

karelpsota said:


> I synthesize a lot of drums because it's cheaper than recording and it offers more control.
> 
> A few things to know:
> 
> ...



Never thought about it that way...good point in regards to them being just regular synths. I'll have to check out the synths I have and see what I can do with them.


----------



## dreamawake (May 13, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> If you like very organic-sounding drum sounds, I can heartily recommend AAS Chromaphone 2, a physical modeling synth that has a lot of tools for modeling drums (skin head, tube-shaped body, etc.) and tuned percussion (bars and so on), too. AAS's website currently lists it for $199, but it's almost always available somewhere for $99.
> 
> For more synthetic sounds, I hear great things about MicroTonic -- I'm actually planning to get it soon.



I've never really checked out AAS Chromaphone...may give it a try. It looks interesting.


----------



## dreamawake (May 13, 2020)

Dietz said:


> PS to the OP: If you happen to have NI's Reaktor you might already own any tool you'll ever need for drum synthesis. 8-)



I have Reaktor..but have only ever used it to play patches and never taken the time to explore what it can do...I'm breaking it back out to see how much of it I can learn to "program".

Thanks for the suggestion!

Dreamawake


----------



## sostenuto (May 14, 2020)

Brief searches have raised interest in MicroTonic greatly ! Just got Demo and don't know how this has been missed for so long. 

*** Just saw this morning's Promo offer for UVI - Beatbox Anthology 2 @ $89. Is this something vastly different from Microtonic ? 

Current tools are: StylusRMX, Addictive Drums 2 + Exp(s), NI _ K12U Drum Libs, Jamstix4, many synths including: Reaktor6, Omni2, 

Keyboardist with never-ending drum/perc needs !


----------



## sostenuto (May 14, 2020)

Is MicroTonic still 2011 vintage ? No basis for criticism, mainly curious. Beatbox Anthology 2 is 2017 ? and trying hard to compare. Users of either/both _ plz help !!


----------



## Kuusniemi (May 14, 2020)

Sugar Bytes DrumComputer might be a good choice: https://sugar-bytes.de/drumcomputer


----------



## sostenuto (May 14, 2020)

Kuusniemi said:


> Sugar Bytes DrumComputer might be a good choice: https://sugar-bytes.de/drumcomputer



THX ! Just got Demo ! ..... great to compare, choosing gets tougher. Helpful Thread and hoping for more drummer/percussionist impressions before imminent purchase.


----------



## AmbientMile (May 14, 2020)

I love Microtonic and use it frequently. Even if you don't like or want to program it, the Patternarium has thousands of sounds and patterns available. It is well worth the $99 IMHO.


----------



## sostenuto (May 14, 2020)

AmbientMile said:


> I love Microtonic and use it frequently. Even if you don't like or want to program it, the Patternarium has thousands of sounds and patterns available. It is well worth the $99 IMHO.



THX ! Experimenting with Patternarium and saving presets. Have some now in Microtonic Demo and much more to explore. 
$99. is possible, just very early days with it, and no previous knowledge of earlier Promos, etc. 
Learning Pluginguru's UNIFY; ability to layer extensively seems a strong possibility with Microtonic.


----------



## Dietz (May 15, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Is MicroTonic still 2011 vintage ?


Out of pure interest: Is this really a valid criterion for you (apart from obvious incompatibility issues)?


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2020)

Dietz said:


> Out of pure interest: Is this really a valid criterion for you (apart from obvious incompatibility issues)?



I stated ',,,, mainly curious.' Unknown, prior to purchase, is the large time gap from 2011 until now, and number of reputable sources providing somewhat comparable libraries since. Originally asked about UVI Beatbox Anthology 2, and Sugar Bytes Drum Computer was noted. Searches also mention Battery 4, XLN- XO, D6 Nepheton, Xfr - Nerve. 

Feeling need for more experienced input with this large set of good options. That's all.


----------



## ghobii (May 15, 2020)

I've been through a number of drum machines. I settled on Drumvolution for a while. Lots of great sounds and features, but ultimately I didn't like the workflow of having drums in a Kontakt wrapper.
I've considered microtonic just for the patternarium since drumming isn't my first language.

I'm currently using Algonaut Atlas, just because it's a way to quickly sort through the thousands of drum samples I've accumulated over the years.


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2020)

ghobii said:


> I've been through a number of drum machines. I settled on Drumvolution for a while. Lots of great sounds and features, but ultimately I didn't like the workflow of having drums in a Kontakt wrapper.
> I've considered microtonic just for the patternarium since drumming isn't my first language.
> 
> I'm currently using Algonaut Atlas, just because it's a way to quickly sort through the thousands of drum samples I've accumulated over the years.



THX ! Checking Atlas - Algonaut, as well as Drumvolution. 
For now, Microtonic /Patternarium seems solid path to more focus on Synthesis and learning to use current synths effectively.


----------



## Dietz (May 15, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> I stated ',,,, mainly curious.' Unknown, prior to purchase, is the large time gap from 2011 until now, and number of reputable sources providing somewhat comparable libraries since.


Sorry if my question came across harsh - it wasn't meant that way. 

MicroTonic appeared 2003, but it received serious updates ever since, the latest one just recently. For me, that's a feature, not an issue.


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2020)

Dietz said:


> Sorry if my question came across harsh - it wasn't meant that way.
> 
> MicroTonic appeared 2003, but it received serious updates ever since, the latest one just recently. For me, that's a feature, not an issue.



THX ! Did not see Update history and good to know there have been regular and recent. For personal limited talents, reputation and Pattenarium are plenty to justify for this purchase.

Regards


----------



## sostenuto (May 16, 2020)

Hesitant to go against solid choice here ... in Microtonic @ $100. 

XLN XO is now on sale _ -30% @ $126. Have Demos for both and a bit overwhelming to sort with such limited drum chops. 
XO graphics don't help basics, but I find very interesting. Am I missing something notable while going back and forth with these two Drum Synthesis choices ??


----------



## AmbientMile (May 16, 2020)

The biggest difference I see (as I don't have XO) is that XO is a sample player and Microtonic is a drum synthesizer. Two very different things.


----------



## sostenuto (May 16, 2020)

AmbientMile said:


> The biggest difference I see (as I don't have XO) is that XO is a sample player and Microtonic is a drum synthesizer. Two very different things.



Maybe _no_ drum chops not just weak !! I guess XO came up when I searched Beat Boxes. 
Drum Synthesis is what I'm trying to stay focused on. Will try to nail down only strongest competitive optinos to Microtonic .... realizing most synths have this capability .......

I get lost when drum 'samples' are made available to many different variations to piece kit piece. Seems like this overlaps synthesizing to some extent ?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 17, 2020)

I believe Xils Stix does synthesis and samples. D16 Punchbox does both synthesis and samples. D16 has some other all synth drum machines. Not sure if Rob Papen Punch 2 is synth or samples.

XO and Atlas are for easily finding and playing samples on your drive.

Samples are easier. Get the Samples from Mars collection on sale, plus any non-encoded Kontakt libraries with drums, plus Battery and you have thousands to choose from. Which is why XO and Atlas exist. And, of course, there's a zillion Kontakt libraries for drums.

There’s an abundance of good soft synths, but a dearth of good drum synthesis in comparison.


----------



## sostenuto (May 17, 2020)

Thanks a bunch !! Got side-tracked with D16 Nepheton. Demoing Punchbox now. Seems emphasis is Kicks, but will soon find out.

XO has been down to $99., so will ponder timeframe while Demoing Atlas.

Not rocket science, for sure, but Thread has helped sort these various drum product categories. 

Good to get back with Battery 4, to commit time & effort ! In meantime, Microtonic hangs in there as best option so far to learn drum synthesis to apply to fav Synths. 

Regards


----------



## AmbientMile (May 17, 2020)

While I am perfectly able to use most soft synths to create drum sounds, there is just a quality to using Microtonic that I love. Almost everything that you need is on one screen and a quick click opens the matrix editor to create patterns. It just works for me. But on the other hand, making 8 drum sounds in Omnisphere and using the arpeggiator on each one is crazy fun too! Good luck in your decision!!


----------



## sostenuto (May 17, 2020)

Helps shape early choices! Longtime Omni user so Microtonic will be great to learn new tricks. 
This is actual goal, so XO moves down priority list for now. 

THX !


----------



## Nicholas (May 17, 2020)

you can synthesize drums on anything as long as it has envelopes that are fast enough


----------



## AmbientMile (May 28, 2020)

Another idea: https://new.steinberg.net/backbone/


----------



## sostenuto (May 28, 2020)

Just saw this earlier today. Was fairly committed to MicroTonic purchase but some Demo time left. 
Hope for some early adopter posts re. Backbone !


----------



## Nico (May 30, 2020)

AmbientMile said:


> Another idea: https://new.steinberg.net/backbone/



Has anyone tried Steinberg Backbone? is it any good?


----------



## AmbientMile (Jun 28, 2020)

As far as Backbone goes.....

Ask Audio Backbone Review


----------



## Smapti (Jun 29, 2020)

Nico said:


> Has anyone tried Steinberg Backbone? is it any good?



I have Backbone and I like it quite a bit. The workflow is very good, especially since you can immediately resample any sound you make back into Backbone itself. Also, the resynthesis engine is bonkers. You can do a lot of wild stuff in it.


----------



## puffer3 (Jun 29, 2020)

karelpsota said:


> Most drum synthesizers are just regular synths with presets and limited knobs so that it sounds like "percussion" at all time.



Drum synthesizers usually have much faster envelopes that give u finer control over the transients. Thats sort of what you are saying but i am clairifying that this isn’t some arbitrary limitation, but an important feature to have in a drum centric synth. That being said I have def made lots of cool world percussion sounds in Zebra2, but when making a kick nothing has surpassed Kick2 for me in terms of fine control of percussion envelopes.

I like Waldorf attack even tho it has some (many) severe shortcomings! I am excited to try our some of the suggestions here. Maybe i can find a new drum synth friend!

I really like some of the drum synthesis articles in Sound on Sounds “synth secrets” series. They are a bit wordy but also full of info. The drum articles got me using a frequency shifter (different from a pitch shifter) and actually led to some alien sonic toms from my Korg MS10. There is a PDF of all the SOS SS articles floating around the web somewhere. I had it spiral bound at kinkos for 11$ and i flip it open whenever i want to melt my brain a little with some alt techniques.


----------



## Pier (Jul 16, 2020)

I looked into this for a couple of years. The problem is that you either load one synth per sound (one synth for the kick, one synth for the snare, etc) which can complicate your setup a lot, or you load one of those drum synth plugins (eg: microtonic, tremor, etc) which are all pretty limited too.

The best solution I've come up with is simply using a Drum rack in Ableton Live. Each cell with its own audio chain (synth + fx). This way you can write all your midi notes together in the same track and you can also apply any FX to any of your sounds. Since drums do not usually need very complicated synthesis options you can even use the Live included synths which are great in terms of performance.

In fact, there is a free package for Live called Designer Drums full of synthesized drums (not samples!) which you can just load into a drum rack as starting points and tweak to your taste.









Designer Drums


Designer Drums is a set of synthesized drums that demonstrate the versatility of Ableton Live 9's instruments and effects.




www.ableton.com





Also, here's an old video with Ableton Live's original creator on how to use this approach and also quickly synthesize 808 type of sounds with the included synths:


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi,

Just a heads up on d-16 Group's *Nepheton* drum machine that emulates the Roland 808, no samples, this is a modeled synth engine VST. 

Plugin Boutique has it on sale for $29. until August 10th. 

https://rekkerd.org/808-flash-sale-d16-groups-nepheton-drum-machine-on-sale-for-29-usd/

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Pier (Aug 8, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Just a heads up on d-16 Group's *Nepheton* drum machine that emulates the Roland 808, no samples, this is a modeled synth engine VST.



Nepheton sounds great. For $29 it's a steal if you're into 808 stuff.

Been playing with it for years. I've tried all sorts of sample libraries (Gold Baby, Wave Alchemy, etc) and I always go back to Nepheton.

Out of the box, the sample libraries sound a bit better as some of those are recorded to tape or even vinyl with analog pedals etc... but Nepheton loads instantly, and with some compression / saturation / tape simulation plugin it sounds just as good. The best thing is you can tweak parameters in real time a la Plastikman.

I must say the UI is pretty outdated though for 2020. Hopefully D16 will update the UI stack for all their plugins at some point because their DSP is top notch.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2020)

Pier said:


> Nepheton sounds great. For $29 it's a steal if you're into 808 stuff.
> 
> Been playing with it for years. I've tried all sorts of sample libraries (Gold Baby, Wave Alchemy, etc) and I always go back to Nepheton.
> 
> ...



Hi @Pier ,

Thanks for the helpful feedback. I'm most likely going to buy it before the sale ends on Aug. 10th. 

Also for those who subscribe to Groove3 tutorials, they have a video tutorial series for Nepheton. a little over an hour of tutorials showing it in detail. This will help further evaluate it if you want to learn more about it, or better evaluate it. 

https://www.groove3.com/tutorials/D16-Nepheton-Explained

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 8, 2020)

Yeah, the UI is too tiny to bother with. Sounds good, but I prefer the Wave Alchemy Revolution+Drumvolution. It's a good price, that's for sure.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Yeah, the UI is too tiny to bother with. Sounds good, but I prefer the Wave Alchemy Revolution+Drumvolution. It's a good price, that's for sure.



But I think the Wave Alchemy products are Kontakt and Sample Based, Nepheton's drum sounds are not, they are modeled using synthesis. So, quite a bit of flexibility there. 

Yes, I wish the GUI was nicer, and more modern looking, but at $29. I think it is a great bargain, and a good option if one needs to have those 808 sounds.


----------



## Pier (Aug 8, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Yeah, the UI is too tiny to bother with. Sounds good, but I prefer the Wave Alchemy Revolution+Drumvolution. It's a good price, that's for sure.



I bought Revolution and practically never used it. The kontakt version was just too slow to load and clunky. Then I bought the Live version which loaded faster, but still haven't used it much. I just prefer the workflow of using Nepheton and shaping the sound to taste.

Anyone compared it with the Roland Cloud version?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2020)

I went ahead and purchased Nepheton from Plugin Boutique. I'm waiting for the license to be deposited into my account. looks like it's going to be a wait due to the weekend. 

Anyways... I think it is very cool, and useful to have a virtual 808 that I can use in my DAW, that sounds very close to the original. Love using these vintage drum and perc. sounds with my Synths. Looking forward to install it as soon as I get the license


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 9, 2020)

Hehe... I think I still have a bit of Synth-Drum GAS leftover, so I decided to buy BigKick form Plugin Boutique as well. at $36.

I think it is a useful plugin to have (hopefully), to get the custom Kick sound I want in a track, instead of navigating through tons of Kick samples.


----------



## Pier (Aug 9, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hehe... I think I still have a bit of Synth-Drum GAS leftover, so I decided to buy BigKick form Plugin Boutique as well. at $36.



I haven't tried Big Kick, but in this vein I can recommend Kick 2 by Sonic Academy.

It's great for kicks (obviously) but it can be used for all sorts of percussive sounds.

I also own Punchbox by D16. It has more sound design possibilities (distortion, etc) but you don't have as much control over the raw sound.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 9, 2020)

Pier said:


> I haven't tried Big Kick, but in this vein I can recommend Kick 2 by Sonic Academy.
> 
> It's great for kicks (obviously) but it can be used for all sorts of percussive sounds.



Hi Pier,

Yes, I'm aware of Kick 2 by Sonic Academy, It's priced at $45.63 at this time, instead of $65.18, Looks pretty cool as well, but I think Kick 2 is a good option for my needs right now, unless I still have more GAS for this type of plugins after using BigKick  

Which one do you like better Kicks 2 or BigKick , if you happen to have both, which one is faster to achieve good results, and more fun to use ? 

Thanks


----------



## Pier (Aug 9, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Which one do you like better Kicks 2 or BigKick , if you happen to have both, which one is faster to achieve good results, and more fun to use ?



I haven't used BigKick, but from the videos I'd say BigKick is simpler to use although Kick 2 gives you more control. Not only you have super precise control over the pitch and volume envelopes, but you can add harmonics, etc.



I'm sure both have tons of great presets though.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks.

Yes, I think Kick 2 might be a bit too much control, and tweaking options for my needs. 

BigKick should do more than I need, and hopefully do it fast, and be fun to use. I will post my experience with BigKick on this thread once I install it, and have some quality time with it.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 9, 2020)

I will have a bit of fun making beats for a change


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Aug 9, 2020)

And then there is this
https://rc-808.com/ 

A fresh site from a group of people who invented / programmed the original 808 hardware drum synth for Roland. They now made a physical model available for free download (standalone and VSTi, also for Mac) - but they say it's in development and can have bugs. The demos sound great.


PS.
Plus there's of course still (and very good)
https://www.drumatic.info/ 

The price is good and despite of being older it has lots of tweakabilities and uses a mixture of physical modeling ( subtractive, FM and wavetable synthesis )


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 9, 2020)

OK, So I still had a bit of GAS left, to get D16 Group's DRUMAZON (TR-909 Emulation) from Plugin Boutique for $29.87 By applying some of my accumulated Virtual Cash in my account. 

I always admired the TR-909's Sounds. Now I have both the TR-808 & TR-909 Virtualized. 

Here are both NEPHETON & DRUMAZON next to each other, the brother and sister Virtual Analog Drum Machines... Having fun.


----------



## antret (Sep 13, 2020)

Yes, those D16 boxes are solid! .

But, I have to give my vote to micro tonic as well. Unique sounds, easy to dial up, patternarium! When I have them on a track people always ask what I’m using. 

for ‘on the cheap’ drum synth VIs, go look at https://www.2getheraudio.com/
Cheap only in price (name your price!). I’ve got the kick synth and the Snare synth. Didn’t find a need for the clap synth.... (I have a few more of their products as well!)


I have amassed quite a sample collection over the years as well, and I find products like XO to be invaluable if you have large drum sample libraries.

XFer Nerve is an old fave of mine as well for samples. The pre-calculated FX let you ‘add some synthesis’ to your samples (add some sine, square saw waves to the sample, etc). Don’t know exactly what it does, but you can really shape the sound of the samples in that. Does has sample load rAndomization. It is pretty random and you need to set your samples up in their own folders (kicks, snares, etc). Not as sophisticated as XO.


----------



## lychee (Sep 13, 2020)

What do you think of Reason Kong?

It has synthetic, modeled and sampled drums and looks simple to use.
Yes, you have to buy Reason, but for 79 € you have the "Intro" version of Reason, Kong and many instruments, fx and midi modules that you can use as VST on other DAWs.


----------



## antret (Sep 14, 2020)

I forgot about Kong! On paper, it’s ticks the boxes, but it would all depend on if you like their take on drum modeling.

I do have reason 11 Super lite (or whatever it’s called) in case some RE’s jump out at me. If I get some time I’ll fire up Kong in the rack.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 14, 2020)

antret said:


> I forgot about Kong! On paper, it’s ticks the boxes, but it would all depend on if you like their take on drum modeling.
> 
> I do have reason 11 Super lite (or whatever it’s called) in case some RE’s jump out at me. If I get some time I’ll fire up Kong in the rack.



Recently got Reason 11 Lite and frustrated that Europa does not seem to be available for purchase. This Thread got me interested in Kong, and it also does not seem to be available for use with Lite. Understand various marketing plans, but have now gone from enthusiastic to discouraged. Surprised that additional purchases approaching $300. is unsatisfactory for Reason Studios. 
Crossgrade to Reason 11 is ~$300. Friktion adds ~ $100. Not gonna go there at those costs. 
Fine for many, but with NI _K12, Spectrasonics, Spire 1.5.3, Repro 1-5, others ..... cannot justify right now. Will continue to monitor and consider.


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 14, 2020)

Does anyone have Drum Computer by Sugar Bytes?






Sugar Bytes | DrumComputer







sugar-bytes.de





Looks so cute but I'm not sure how much it would add to my present combination of Battery and Logic Drum Synth...


----------



## Pier (Sep 14, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Looks so cute but I'm not sure how much it would add to my present combination of Battery and Logic Drum Synth...



It's a lot more powerful than those options.

See this:


----------



## antret (Sep 14, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Recently got Reason 11 Lite and frustrated that Europa does not seem to be available for purchase. This Thread got me interested in Kong, and it also does not seem to be available for use with Lite.



Aargh! You’re right... Reason 11 Lite does not have Kong... Obviously I forgot about that. . It doesn’t come with much does it? Which could be why I haven’t used it.


----------



## lychee (Sep 15, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Recently got Reason 11 Lite and frustrated that Europa does not seem to be available for purchase. This Thread got me interested in Kong, and it also does not seem to be available for use with Lite. Understand various marketing plans, but have now gone from enthusiastic to discouraged. Surprised that additional purchases approaching $300. is unsatisfactory for Reason Studios.
> Crossgrade to Reason 11 is ~$300. Syntronik adds ~ $100. Not gonna go there at those costs.
> Fine for many, but with NI _K12, Spectrasonics, Spire 1.5.3, Repro 1-5, others ..... cannot justify right now. Will continue to monitor and consider.



As I said before, you can have Reason Intro for 79 €, this version contains Europa and Kong, so you don't need to have the 300 € version for that.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 15, 2020)

OK .... see that option now. Was following path Reason Studios laid out for crossgrading from Lite. 
So that is $100. and Friktion another $100. __ this $200. Clearly much more attractive and will focus here as starting point. THX !


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 15, 2020)

Isn’t Syntronik an entirely different instrument by IK Multimedia? (sample based retro synths)


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 15, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Isn’t Syntronik an entirely different instrument by IK Multimedia? (sample based retro synths)



Oops !!  Meant Friktion. Have Syntronik and really enjoy!


----------



## crystalmsc (Sep 15, 2020)

For anyone who likes to do drums in the modular environment, Voltage Modular Core came with Electro Drums bundle which includes a nice sequencer. There are also other drum modules such as the newly released Syndrum, made by the original maker. Digi Drums which includes a simple sample player along with crunchy 80s 8-bit samples. And of course with a variety of Analog and FM modules, the drum synthesis potential is unlimited compared to the close ended plugin. Dunno if it's over, but most of it can be had for not so much during their Year Two celebration which supposed to be ended today.


----------

